# [Iranian NR] 3x3x3 single 8.44 and average 9.92 - Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi



## sepehr eh (Aug 24, 2013)

First sub 10 Average of Iran.
Cube: Moyu WeiLong

Average:
http://host11.aparat.com//public/us...32/2d96c485a0bf1d8a59ac37fee4b49e22694057.mp4

http://live.cubing.net/IranSummerCube2013/#2


Single:
http://host13.aparat.com//public/us...32/c805c9f23b70f3085f10dadb116a5948693841.mp4

http://host11.aparat.com//public/us...32/af45e367532e95bf59e76a120a77a3c9693772.mp4

Scramble:
U2 L B2 L F2 R B2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 D L F R2 B R2 B' R F2 U2

Inspection: (X) – (Z)end
Cross: U-R’-F-(Y)-U-R2
F2L1:U’-(Y’)R’-U2-R-U-R’-U’-R
F2L2: (Y’)-U2-L’-U2-L-U-L’-U’-L
F2L3: R’-U-R2-U’-R’ end
F2L4: (Y)-R-U2-R’-U-R-U’-R’ end
COLL:U’-R-U-R’-U’-R’-F-R2-U-R’-U’-R-U-R’-U’-F’ end
PLL: R2-U’-R’-U’-R-U-R-U-R-U’-R-U’ end

Reconstructed by himself

61 moves/8.44= 7.22


----------

